# I have Kikos



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Check out my buck. All feedback welcome


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats! Welcome to TGS!


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love him he looks just like mine. How old is he?


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, he was 3 in November of last year. I'm New to the goat spotted in already addicted lol


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Im pretty new my self. It is addictive and is the best place i have found to get info and answers to any questions u might have.. Do you raise just kiko or crosses


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

I have Boer/Kiko and Kiko does. I'm trying to stay more on the Kiko side because working thru the operators union sometimes my time I get to spend with them is limited. Still kind of small scale right now. I have 6 does. Wanting to get some more fence up hopefully this spring and get some more does


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm kinda going in the same direction i'm small scale also and growing. I have two kiko does and buck and recently bought a heavy bread boer doe( which kided the day i got her) and a yearling doe. Im wanting to breed towards producing 3/4kiko 1/4boer kids,.. i belive they call that an american meat maker


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I would switch to square bales ( if available) and build a feeder that would hold 2-3 bales. I tried round bales last year and they wasted about 75%. Heres one that i built


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe thats right, ill tell ya, I am really impressed with the cross. Still have fast weight gain,low maintenance, and good looks,


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Good design on the hay rack, I need to build me one like that, I'm with u on the round bales, to much waste


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice looking goats! I really love the kikos! We have a kiko doe that we just adore. She's the boss around here, but she's a sweetie with us and my kids love her. 
She has given us good kids, the first year they weren't very impressive, but the 2-4 kiddings were great. The boer buck we bred her to the last 2 kiddings really improved her kids a lot. She had a 13lb. single last year who was just under 90lbs at about 5mo., and currently has triplets who are outgrowing all the other babies lol I'm impressed with how fast they grow.

We used to use round bales too, and the only way we could keep them from wasting them like that and climbing on them was to put pallets around the bale, tie them together - just have to make sure the spaces in the boards aren't wide enough for kids to get their head in there and get stuck. Otherwise that worked great for us. We'd put a pallet on top and tie a tarp over it to help protect it the best we could.

We make a lot of stuff using pallets <they are free!>, some things are more appealing to the eye than others lol But they serve their purpose. 
We have 3 hayfeeders made out of pallets in the barn and they work great, then there is the one 'eyesore' feeder outside lol it may not be attractive, but it works great! I'd like to build a really nice one similar to it when better weather arrives. Need one that is longer, and I'd like to try and make a cattle panel shelter over it to keep it dry so we can use it when it rains vs. everyone having to be in the barn.


----------



## pthompson_1960 (Oct 31, 2012)

i use round bales because they are cheaper and easier to find. i just put one in my barn and unroll it as needed and fork it into the feeders i built.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice looking goats!



HoosierShadow said:


> Nice looking goats! I really love the kikos! We have a kiko doe that we just adore. She's the boss around here, but she's a sweetie with us and my kids love her.
> She has given us good kids, the first year they weren't very impressive, but the 2-4 kiddings were great. The boer buck we bred her to the last 2 kiddings really improved her kids a lot. She had a 13lb. single last year who was just under 90lbs at about 5mo., and currently has triplets who are outgrowing all the other babies lol I'm impressed with how fast they grow.
> 
> We used to use round bales too, and the only way we could keep them from wasting them like that and climbing on them was to put pallets around the bale, tie them together - just have to make sure the spaces in the boards aren't wide enough for kids to get their head in there and get stuck. Otherwise that worked great for us. We'd put a pallet on top and tie a tarp over it to help protect it the best we could.
> ...


Any chance you could post or pm a pic of your pallet feeder?


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice goats. I'm glad we are getting more kiko people on here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the feeder in the back, he used a pallet that had perfect spacing & cut it in half, then turned it on it's side so it would be verticle. He did trim one side off so it wasn't too long. scrap piece of OSB on the bottom, and some scrap 2x4/pallet wood around the sides of the OSB to make a 'tray'. The 2x4 on the left helps hold the tray up, and he has 2 logs wedged underneath to help support it - the feeder is nailed to the pallet wall, and you can see he used scrap wood to help secure the top. 









He built this one the same way using the other piece of the pallet









You just have to make sure you take the boards off the backside of the pallet so the hay can lay flat and they aren't struggling to get it.










Nothing fancy, but all it cost us was a few nails & time - all the wood was scrap.

This thing is UGLY lol but it works great! He did cut/redo the top so they can stick their heads in to eat, I'll see if I can find a pic.









Took him about an hour or so to make it, we were desperate. He made this a year ago and still works great









Again hideous on the eyes, but works great, he cut the boards and made it like this so they can get in there to eat vs. pulling it out onto the ground. IMO they waste a little less, but not much less.









This summer if we make a cattle panel shelter, I'd like to either make a new feeder like this, or move this thing and add onto it lol


----------

